# Browser Steuerung



## BassBox (22. November 2010)

Hallo,
Ich würde meinen Browser (Mozilla Firefox) von einem Skript Steuern lassen. Ich hab Keine Ahnung in welcher Sprache das Gehen soll deswegen frage ich hier. Ich würde das gerne so programmieren dass wenn bei einer PHP seite ein zahlen wert bei einem Aufruf zähler eine Bestimmte zahl erreicht hat das das Skript dann eine Andere Seite öffnet oder einen Link auf der PHP seite Aktiviert. Wäre natürlich cool wen das per Commando zeile (CMD) geht.
Danke im voraus
BassBox


----------



## ComFreek (22. November 2010)

Sowas geht nicht mit der cmd.exe oder mit Ähnlichem (zumindest nicht ohne großen Aufwand...).
Ja das könnte mit PHP gehen, du identifizierst einen Benutzer anhand seiner IP-Adresse und zählst bei jedem Aufruf einen Zähler hoch.
Wenn der Zähler die Zahl x erreicht hat, schickst du entsprechende Befehle per [phpf]header[/phpf] an den Browser, sodass dieser eine neue Seite öffnet. Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob es einen Befehl zum Öffnen in einem neuen Tab/Fenster gibt. Suche mal nach header, location.


----------



## BassBox (22. November 2010)

die seite is nicht von mir und ich will einfach ein Skript schreiben das wenn ein Zahlenfeld auf einer PHP seite einen bestimmten wert hat einfach einen Button aktiviert oder einen link öffnet. Danke für deine Antwort 
LG
BassBox


----------



## ComFreek (22. November 2010)

Einfallen würde mir jetzt nur, dass man ein Addon/Plugin für den jeweiligen Browser schreibt.

Sonst wird es sehr schwierig zu implementieren sein.


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (22. November 2010)

Hallo,

vielleicht klappt das mit Watir/FireWatir. Mich würde der Anwendungsfall interessieren, wozu braucht man sowas?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## BassBox (23. November 2010)

Ich würde Lieber ein Addon für Firefox Schreiben das permanent ausgeführt wir. Und um deine Frage zu beantworten ich will meinen Browser Von einem Skrip steuern lassen weil (auch wenns das schon giebt)
ich mich mit Firefox irgendwo automatisch anmelden wil und auf einigen seiten funktioniert das automatisch logon nicht. Kann mir jemand sagen wie und vorallem in welcher Sprache ich ein Addon schreiben muss und ob ich einen Compiler dafür brauch?
Danke
BassBox


----------



## ComFreek (23. November 2010)

Ich glaube die kann man in C++ schreiben (dafür brauchst du dann einen Compiler), ich bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Tipp doch bei Google z.B. folgende Suchbegriffe ein:

```
firefox addon development
firefox addon entwicklung
firefox addon erstellen
```


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (23. November 2010)

Hallo,

Firefox-Addons werden hauptsächlich in JavaScript und XML (in Form von XUL) geschrieben. Die kanonische Anlaufstelle für Addon-Entwicklung ist das Mozilla Developer Network. Kläre aber am besten vorher mit dem Seitenbetreiber ab, ob ein automatisierter Login und Ausführung von Aktionen auf der Seite auch erlaubt sind.

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## BassBox (24. November 2010)

Das ist halt alles auf Englisch kennst du kein Deutsches Tutorial?
Gruß
BassBox


----------

